# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  فوووری پاسخ لاشکی به سوالی درباره تاثیر قطعی و شرایط کنکور

## arshaa

اینم ازین اقای بطحایی خدا لعنتت کنه

----------


## arshaa

up

----------


## hamed_habibi

​باور کردنی نیست

----------


## hamed_habibi

​ب سبطی گفتی؟چی گفت

----------


## arshaa

> ​ب سبطی گفتی؟چی گفت


نه نگفتم هنوز بگید بهش

----------


## hamed_habibi

گفت ساختگیه بالای 70درصد مثبته بعدشم اصلا جلسه ایی برگزار نشده ک کار کار شناسی بشه

----------


## reza2018

آقای لاشکی از اصلی ترین مخالفان تاثیر قطعی در سال 98 بود وبهتر از هرکسی مضرات تاثیر قطعی رو میدونه والبته این رو هم میدونه که شرایط 99 نسبت به 98 تغییری نکرده که بشه تاثیر قطعی اعمال کرد.محال در مورد تاثیر معدل همچین حرفی زده باشه باور نکنید.
دفعه ی پیش همچین چیزی از سبطی منتشر شده بود که مشخص شد ساختگی هست.اصلا مگه ایشون بیکار هست که در پاسخ به یک پیامک ناشناس همچین متن طولانی تایپ کنه؟!

----------


## hamed_habibi

​ساختگیه

----------


## am3213

منبع این پستتو لطفا بگو

----------


## arshaa

> منبع این پستتو لطفا بگو


فک کنم ساختگی باشه دارم چت میکنم ج داد میذارم

----------


## arshaa

یارو ج داد گفت ساختگی نیست تو گروه کلاسی

----------


## Juliette

با سلام
اموزش پرورش بدنبال حذف کنکور هست که این کار فقط با اعمال معدل میباشد
توجیهات وزارت علوم مبتنی بر تقلب گسترده در امتحانات نهایی بوده که امسال خبری از تقلب و سوال فروشی نبوده
احتمال تاثیر قطعی زیاد هست اگر:
1.تصحیح اوراق نهایی الکترونیکی و بنا به حذف کنکور باشد
2.تنور مافیای کنکور داغ باشد
3.در تنور حذف کنکور دمیده شود
بنظر من قبل. از هیاهو و توهین نماینده ایی تعیین کنیدبصورت شخصی فیس درفیس با دکترخدایی دوستانه مباحث ودرخواستهایتان را ارائه کند ونتیجه را اعلام کند
بطور جد براین اعتماد باشد هیچکس ازاین شخص مهربانتر و دلسوزتر برای داوطلبان نیست واگر جایی بنابه تجربه صحبتی میکند قطعا جهت جلوگیری از مضرور کردن طیف گسترده ایی از داوطلبان هست.
ناگفته نماند برای نظام قدیم تاثیر مثبت خواهد بود و یکی از دلایل غیر انتخابی بودن همین هست(که برخی بدنبال انتخابی کردن و حذف همین مورد هم هستند.)
به امید و ارزوی موفقیت
سپاس

----------


## hamed_habibi

بخدا ساختگیه اخه لاشکی اسگله بیاد 10خط بنویسه تو پیام :Yahoo (4):

----------


## meysam98

فیکه

----------


## bbehzad

فیکه.توجه نکنید

----------


## bbehzad

قطعا فیکه.

----------


## mlt

این فیکه
ولی دوماه دیگه همین میشه نتیجه جلسه شوراشون :Yahoo (76):

----------


## sina_hp

*خب اينحا يه سوال مياد تاثیر قطعی شه برای دوازدهمی ها چطوري می خوان ترمیم معدل بذارن؟؟؟*

----------


## roxsana

نمیشه که تاثیر معدل برای دوزادهمی ها باشه برای نظام قدیم نباشه این بی عدالتی میشه و تو رتبه ها خیلی تاثیر میزاره اگه هست برای همه باشه و اگه نیست برای هیچ کس

----------


## zaaaahra

تعویق چی شد ؟هست یا نه؟

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط arshaa


فک کنم ساختگی باشه دارم چت میکنم ج داد میذارم


لینک گروهی که این چت گذاشتن ميدي؟؟*

----------


## Lara27

تعویق چی شد؟؟

----------


## arshaa

> *
> 
> لینک گروهی که این چت گذاشتن ميدي؟؟*


این ایدی همون کسیه که اینو فرستاد اگه خواستی بش پیام یده از خوشد بپرس تا تو تلگرام
@mewdy

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط arshaa


این ایدی همون کسیه که اینو فرستاد اگه خواستی بش پیام یده از خوشد بپرس تا تو تلگرام
@mewdy


به سبطی و امرایی گفتی؟؟*

----------


## arshaa

> *
> 
> به سبطی و امرایی گفتی؟؟*


بگید بهشون پیگیری کنن من به امرایی میگم

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط arshaa


بگید بهشون پیگیری کنن من به امرایی میگم


به سبطی هم بگو تعداد زیاد باشه بهتره*

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط arshaa


بگید بهشون پیگیری کنن من به امرایی میگم


به سبطی هم بگو تعداد زیاد باشه بهتره*

----------


## arshaa

دوستان جدی بگیرید لطفا این فیک نیست پیام بدید به اقای سبطی و امرایی بگید پیگیری کنن

----------


## sina_hp

*لطفا همه به آقای سبطی  و امرایی بگيد که دارن قطعی می کنن معدل رو*

----------


## am3213

شما از صحت این پیام اطمینان دارید؟

دکتر لاشکی موضع گیری سختی نسبت به عدم تاثیر قطعی معدل داشتند ، حالا چطور میشود که به یکباره تصمیم خود را عوض کنند !؟ 

مگر کنکور 98 با 99 چه فرقی میکند؟ درهردو کنکور هم نظام قدیم هستند هم  نظام جدید  ، اگر بنابه ترمیم معدل بود که خب برای همین کنکور هم میشد انجام داد پس دکتر چرا مخالفت میکردند ؟!

----------


## hamed_habibi

​تاثیر باید مثبت باشه

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط hamed_habibi


​تاثیر باید مثبت باشه


اينا قصدشون اينه قطعی کنند به سبطی گفتی؟؟*

----------


## Lara27

تعویق چی شد ؟

----------


## sina_hp

*هیچ کس نمی دونه سبطی چی گفته در واکنش به این خبر؟؟*

----------


## Mysterious

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sina_hp


هیچ کس نمی دونه سبطی چی گفته در واکنش به این خبر؟؟


من الان کنجکاو شدم چنلشو دیدم چیزی نبود
ولی مطمئنم بازم مثبت میمونه*

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mysterious




من الان کنجکاو شدم چنلشو دیدم چیزی نبود
ولی مطمئنم بازم مثبت میمونه


بهش پیام بدین اگه ميشه بگين همچين اتفاقی افتاده لاشکی خودش مخالف تاثیر قطعی بود چطور شد يه دفعه موضعش تغییر کرد انقدر ناگهانی*

----------


## am3213

> *
> 
> من الان کنجکاو شدم چنلشو دیدم چیزی نبود
> ولی مطمئنم بازم مثبت میمونه*


شما هم احتمال هست برای سال بعد بمونید؟

----------


## Mysterious

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sina_hp




بهش پیام بدین اگه ميشه بگين همچين اتفاقی افتاده لاشکی خودش مخالف تاثیر قطعی بود چطور شد يه دفعه موضعش تغییر کرد انقدر ناگهانی


به چند دلیل فیکه بنظرم
اولا نحوه ی تایپشون 
دوما اسکرینو دقت کن شما بالای اسم مخاطب نه شماره ایی زیرشه که بخواد سانسور بشه نه تایمو زده 
بعدم اون استیکری که گذاشته*

----------


## Mysterious

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط am3213


شما هم احتمال هست برای سال بعد بمونید؟


بله*

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mysterious




به چند دلیل فیکه بنظرم
اولا نحوه ی تایپشون 
دوما اسکرینو دقت کن شما بالای اسم مخاطب نه شماره ایی زیرشه که بخواد سانسور بشه نه تایمو زده 
بعدم اون استیکری که گذاشته


با شمارش هم هست*

----------


## Mysterious

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sina_hp




با شمارش هم هست


میشه پ.خ بفرستی؟*

----------


## am3213

> *
> 
> با شمارش هم هست*


با  شمارشم هست ؟! 
پس لازم شد دست به کار بشیم ، عی بابا چ بدبختی افتادیم باز

----------


## am3213

> *
> 
> بله*


دوسال پشت کنکوری چیز عادیه ! 

فقط اخبار تاثیر معدلو پیگیری کنید ، اگه دیدی اخبار به سمت تاثیر قطعیه ، حتما همین شهریور برای ترمیم اقدام کنید

----------


## Mysterious

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط am3213


دوسال پشت کنکوری چیز عادیه ! 

فقط اخبار تاثیر معدلو پیگیری کنید ، اگه دیدی اخبار به سمت تاثیر قطعیه ، حتما همین شهریور برای ترمیم اقدام کنید


وای نه خدانکنه: (
تا آبان باید صبر کرد مث پارسال ولی ایشالا امسالم مثبت میمونه♡*

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mysterious




میشه پ.خ بفرستی؟


*

----------


## sina_hp

*احتمالا به سبطی هم گفتن قطعی ميشه واسه همينه چیزی نمی گه سنجش هم احتمالا قبول کرده تاثیر قطعی رو کار تمومه*

----------


## hamed_habibi

اقا این شماره فیکه

----------


## Mysterious

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط hamed_habibi


اقا این شماره فیکه


واقعا؟؟؟
از کجا فهمیدی؟*

----------


## hamed_habibi

​هر نماینده ایی بود ادم باورش میشد نه لاشکی

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط hamed_habibi


اقا این شماره فیکه


شماره واقعی منتهی اگه الان زنگ بزنی یا پیامک بدی نميره من موندم چطور اون شخص دیروز به ابن شماره پیام داده و پاسخ گرفته در صورتی که بارها خود من قبلا بارها سعی کردم با این شماره ارتباط بگيرم ولی هر بار غیر ممکن بوده*

----------


## sina_hp

*بعد از ابن که تاثیر معدل کنکور 98 مثبت شد آقای لاشکی ديگه به اين شمارش جواب نمی داد یعنی شمارش اصلا در دسترس نبود*

----------


## am3213

فک کنم تصویر فتوشاپی باشه ، فک کنم شماره رو ادیت کردن اونجا گزاشتن !
به فونت شماره همراه نگاه کنید ، کمی غیر عادی و غیر واقعی به نظر میرسه !
حالا دوستان هم نظرشونو بگن ، ولی فک کنم تصویر فتوشاپیه

----------


## hamed_habibi

> *
> 
> شماره واقعی منتهی اگه الان زنگ بزنی یا پیامک بدی نميره من موندم چطور اون شخص دیروز به ابن شماره پیام داده و پاسخ گرفته در صورتی که بارها خود من قبلا بارها سعی کردم با این شماره ارتباط بگيرم ولی هر بار غیر ممکن بوده*


​سینا جان معجزه فتوشاپ ...این پیام کمر شکنه سر همین ازاین فرد باز ارسال شده

----------


## arshaa

محض یاداوری بگم پارسالو چیشد؛بعد ازیکه گفتیم تاثیر قراره قطعی بشه
اول که سبطی گفت همه یه ضدا گفتین دروغ میگه مدرک نداره
بعد که روزنامه ایران زد تاثیر قطعیه بازم گفتیدرفیکه نمیدونم مصاحبه  خدایی ایراد داره
بعدش گفتید اصن منظور خدایی اینه تاثیر ۳۰ درصدی قطعیست نه اینکه تاثیر معدل ۳۰ درصد به صورت قطعی اعمال میشود
بعد گفتید اصن ابن نگفته برا کدوم نظام شاید منظورش نظام جدیده
چرا نمیخواید با وقعیت کنار بیاید چرا نمیخواید قبول کنید
چرا نمیخواید از گذشته درس بگیریم؟

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط hamed_habibi


​سینا جان معجزه فتوشاپ ...این پیام کمر شکنه سر همین ازاین فرد باز ارسال شده 


خب چرا سبطی واکنش نشون نميده*

----------


## am3213

> محض یاداوری بگم پارسالو چیشد؛بعد ازیکه گفتیم تاثیر قراره قطعی بشه
> اول که سبطی گفت همه یه ضدا گفتین دروغ میگه مدرک نداره
> بعد که روزنامه ایران زد تاثیر قطعیه بازم گفتیدرفیکه نمیدونم مصاحبه  خدایی ایراد داره
> بعدش گفتید اصن منظور خدایی اینه تاثیر ۳۰ درصدی قطعیست نه اینکه تاثیر معدل ۳۰ درصد به صورت قطعی اعمال میشود
> بعد گفتید اصن ابن نگفته برا کدوم نظام شاید منظورش نظام جدیده
> چرا نمیخواید با وقعیت کنار بیاید چرا نمیخواید قبول کنید
> چرا نمیخواید از گذشته درس بگیریم؟


دوست گلم نکنه شما خودت این عکس و فرستادی و فتوشاپ کردی  که از الان بچه هارو به جنب و جوش بندازی برای تاثیر مثبت !
چوم من دقیقا یادم میاد دیروز در تاپیک از الان تا تیر 99 بحث تاثیر معدل بود و داشتیم با شما بحث میکردیم که بعدش شما همچین تاپیکی زدید !
من درکت میکنم که میخوای زودتر به تاثیر مثبت برسیم ولی فک نکنم این راهش باشه ، چون اینجوری عده زایدی هم ناامید میشن و بیخیال کمپین زدن و... میشن !

----------


## arshaa

> دوست گلم نکنه شما خودت این عکس و فرستادی و فتوشاپ کردی  که از الان بچه هارو به جنب و جوش بندازی برای تاثیر مثبت !
> چوم من دقیقا یادم میاد دیروز در تاپیک از الان تا تیر 99 بحث تاثیر معدل بود و داشتیم با شما بحث میکردیم که بعدش شما همچین تاپیکی زدید !
> من درکت میکنم که میخوای زودتر به تاثیر مثبت برسیم ولی فک نکنم این راهش باشه ، چون اینجوری عده زایدی هم ناامید میشن و بیخیال کمپین زدن و... میشن !


نه داداش ماله من نیست مال همکلاسی سابقمه ماله منم بود میگفتم خب ماله منه چه ایراد و دخلی داره مگه؟

----------


## am3213

> *
> 
> خب چرا سبطی واکنش نشون نميده*


به احتمال زیاد در این حد فیک هستش که گویا فقط در این انجمن دیده شده !

----------


## arshaa

> به احتمال زیاد در این حد فیک هستش که گویا فقط در این انجمن دیده شده !


به هرحال خورشید پشت ابر نمیمونه

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط arshaa


به هرحال خورشید پشت ابر نمیمونه


خب چرا به سبطی نمی گی؟؟*

----------


## arshaa

> *
> 
> خب چرا به سبطی نمی گی؟؟*


هم به امرایی گفتم هم سبطی
امرایی ج نداد
سبطی هم ادمین کانالش زیر بار نمیره خود سبطی هم فعلا در دسترس نیست

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط arshaa


نه داداش ماله من نیست مال همکلاسی سابقمه ماله منم بود میگفتم خب ماله منه چه ایراد و دخلی داره مگه؟


شاید اون ایدی که دادی هم ایدی خودته وگرنه پارسال که سینه چاک بودی چرا تاثیر قطعی شده الان توی يه تاپیک ديگه گفتی فوقش قطعی شه برید ترمیم مشکوک می زنی*

----------


## arshaa

> *
> 
> شاید اون ایدی که دادی هم ایدی خودته وگرنه پارسال که سینه چاک بودی چرا تاثیر قطعی شده الان توی يه تاپیک ديگه گفتی فوقش قطعی شه برید ترمیم مشکوک می زنی*


من اصن تلگرام ندارم، :Yahoo (4): 
نکته بعدی اینه من طرفدار تاثیر مثبتم و مخالف حاشیه فقط

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط arshaa


من اصن تلگرام ندارم،
نکته بعدی اینه من طرفدار تاثیر مثبتم و مخالف حاشیه فقط


اگه تلگرام نداری چطوري بالاتر گفتی هم به سبطی هم امرایی پیام دادی؟؟*

----------


## arshaa

> *
> 
> شاید اون ایدی که دادی هم ایدی خودته وگرنه پارسال که سینه چاک بودی چرا تاثیر قطعی شده الان توی يه تاپیک ديگه گفتی فوقش قطعی شه برید ترمیم مشکوک می زنی*


به هر حال دو ماه دیگه اطلاعیه سنجش میاد میبینیم کی راست میگه کی دروغ

----------


## arshaa

> *
> 
> اگه تلگرام نداری چطوري بالاتر گفتی هم به سبطی هم امرایی پیام دادی؟؟*


چون من پیام ندادم

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط arshaa


چون من پیام ندادم


کی داد پس* دوستت؟؟

----------


## arshaa

> *
> 
> کی داد پس* دوستت؟؟


همونی که ایدیشو گذاشتم

----------


## am3213

در کل زیاد سخت نگیرید ، فعلا نباید ذهنمون رو مختوش کنیم 
چون مطمین باشید به اندازه کافی برای سال بعد بچه های نظام قدیم هستن که بخوان اعتراض کنن! 
هرموقع وقتش باشه دوباره شروع میکنیم به کمپین زدن که فک کنم باید از بعد کنکور 98 کم کم شروع شه !

----------


## alireza_315

چقدر واضحه که الکیه  :Yahoo (56): 
کنکور ۹۹ از همه لحاظ مثل سال ۹۸ خواهد بود بلاشک.

اگر میخواین شایعه درست کنین و اذیت کنین بچه هارو از ۱۴۰۰ حرف بزنین و بعدش.

چیزی که عیان است چه حاجت به مسخره بازی :Yahoo (65):

----------


## alireza_315

چقدر واضحه که الکیه  :Yahoo (56): 
کنکور ۹۹ از همه لحاظ مثل سال ۹۸ خواهد بود بلاشک.

اگر میخواین شایعه درست کنین و اذیت کنین بچه هارو از ۱۴۰۰ حرف بزنین و بعدش.

چیزی که عیان است چه حاجت به مسخره بازی :Yahoo (65):

----------


## arshaa

سال دیگه چه شود

----------


## irani7878

واقعا تعجب میکنم ازتون بچه ها با هر حرفی زود استرس میگیرین...!
فکر میکنید واقعا امکان داره اقای لاشکی که پارسال یک تنه تاثیر رو مثبت نگه داشت و از 120 نماینده امضا گرفت بیاد بگه با تاثیر 30 درصد قطعی موافقه؟!
مافیا شروع کرده باز ناامید کردن بچه ها...اقای لاشکی گفته تو مصاحبه جدیدش که از 1400 به بعد طرح مجلس اجرا میشه و کنکور عوض میشه کلا...بعد بیاد سال 99 فقط برای یه سال تاثیر معدل رو قطعی کنه؟!

----------


## arshaa

امرایی گفت پیگیری میکنم

----------

